# All Breed Fun Dog Show - Hampshire



## houndlover (Jun 9, 2011)

*ALL BREED FUN DOG SHOW*​_In Aid of Greyhound Rescue West of England​_*SUNDAY 17 JULY*
Boyes Lane Park, Colden Common, Winchester SO21 1TA​
*First Class - 10am​*£1.00/per dog/per class - no need to pre-register - entries taken at ringside

16 fun classes with goodie bags for all class winners, rosettes to 5th place, special prizes for BIS and RBIS​
*BIS to be judged by Meridian Tonight's Sports Presenter Sarah Gomme​*
Have a Go Agility, over 24 fantastic Stalls, super Raffle (you could win a Weekend Break for just £2.00!, plus lots more), enormous Tombola, Licensed Bar, Refreshments, parade of GRWE's Homeless Hounds plus a Falconry Display

50p/car parking, enclosed childrens play area, picnic area and 17 acres for you to walk your dog around

For further information contact: Corinne at [email protected]​_Hope to see you there!​_


----------



## jonaszook27 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks i want to participate in this show its in july 17th right meet you there and have a fun .Every one please register for this event


----------

